# BB Code for Google Maps Added [maps]



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2010)

I added a new bbcode. Go to Google Maps and create a map and click the Link button in the upper right corner of the map. Place the url within map tags as follows:


```
[maps]http://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.435943,-77.451081&num=1&t=h&sll=38.422069,-77.408316&sspn=0.280007,0.512238&ie=UTF8&ll=38.435938,-77.44922&spn=0.016841,0.044503&z=15[/maps]
```

Voila!

[maps]http://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.435943,-77.451081&num=1&t=h&sll=38.422069,-77.408316&sspn=0.280007,0.512238&ie=UTF8&ll=38.435938,-77.44922&spn=0.016841,0.044503&z=15[/maps]

That's where our Church meets for worship: Hope of Christ Church, Stafford, VA


----------



## Michael (Feb 8, 2010)

Testing...

*Christ Reformed Church | 2209 Sunny Hill Road Lawrenceville, GA 30043*

[maps]http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=2209+Sunny+Hill+Road+Lawrenceville,+GA+30043&sll=34.044694,-83.957176&sspn=0.011806,0.022724&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=2209+Sunny+Hill+Rd,+Lawrenceville,+Gwinnett,+Georgia+30519&ll=34.044854,-83.957219&spn=0.011806,0.022724&t=h&z=16[/maps]

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

Why doesn't mine show the marker on the map?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 15, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


> Why doesn't mine show the marker on the map?


 
Because the Map you copied didn't have a marker on it.


----------

